# Red, inflamed gills on all of my fish, gasping for air but no ammonia



## B3TT45 (Oct 9, 2013)

They've had these symptoms for about 2 weeks now and the oto I added last week started developing them about two hours after being added into the tank. I appreciate any and all help!

1. Size of tank? 10 gal

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? 0
b. Nitrite? 0
c. Nitrate? 0
d. pH, KH and GH? 7.4 (with ph down, 7.6 from tap). I don't know kh and gh
e. Test kit? API master kit

3. Temperature? 79 f

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? FW

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? 5 months

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them? 3 male platies and an otocinclus. I think the platies and oto are about 2 in. 2 of the platies I've had for 4 months, the third for 1 and the oto for a week.

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? No

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? Both. Some anarchis and one recently added anubias
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? Gravel
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? Some decor. A fake log that serves as a swim through cave and this triple pipe/log thing.

9. a. Filtration? Yes
b. Heater? Yes

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? 10 hours. One LED bulb and one regular bulb, going to change the regular light bulb soon
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? No

11. a. Water change schedule? Once a week
b. Volume of water changed? 20-30% not sure
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? Tap
d. Water conditioner used? Prime 
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? Once a week

12. Foods? Flake food
How often are they fed? Once a day, skipping one day a week

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? One platy sometimes gasps for air at the surface for a long time. Other platies do it occasionally too.
b. Appearance of poop? Normal
c. Appearance of gills? All fish have Red and inflamed looking gills

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? No
b. What meds were used? 

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary. 

This is the best pic I can take, sorry if it's blurry :-?


----------



## B3TT45 (Oct 9, 2013)

Here's another foto


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i would like you to retest for nitrates.make sure that you really,really shake up the bottle for about 4 minutes. the fact that the tank has been set up this long and is showing 0 nitrate,makes me think that either your tank is not cycled or the test was done incorrectly.it does not seem like you have enough plants in there for the nitrate to be at 0. it could be a few other things,but i would like you to retest before we get into those other possibilities.get a full tank shot so i can see your entire plant stock also.


----------



## B3TT45 (Oct 9, 2013)

sandybottom said:


> i would like you to retest for nitrates.make sure that you really,really shake up the bottle for about 4 minutes. the fact that the tank has been set up this long and is showing 0 nitrate,makes me think that either your tank is not cycled or the test was done incorrectly.it does not seem like you have enough plants in there for the nitrate to be at 0. it could be a few other things,but i would like you to retest before we get into those other possibilities.get a full tank shot so i can see your entire plant stock also.


Ok so I redid the test following the pamphlet instructions (I haven't followed them in a while) and yeah I was wrong. The nitrates are somewhere between 5.0-10.0. Going to redo all tests now. I will post a full pic after I redo all tests


----------



## B3TT45 (Oct 9, 2013)

I can't post a pic right now but I did start medicating the tank with herbtana for parasitic diseases. This is day two. Has anyone use this medication? What were the results?


----------

